# Sticky Buns for Christmas



## walle (Dec 24, 2009)

Always trying to figure out what to give the neighbors for Christmas, usually is something cooked/smoked/etc. With the cold weather this year, we decided to go with Sticky Buns.

Not sure the rules on this section of the Forum "Recipes only"? So here goes - recipe at the end!

One batch just cut and in the pan with the Sticky pecan.


After raising for a while


Shot of all of the toils of this morning.



First batch coming out of the oven.


Popped over on foil, and WA-LAA! Sticky Buns


Only seven more to go!

Recipe:
Basic Bread recipe
1.)3-5 cups flower
 Add 2 t. instant yeast and stir it in.  Instant yeast is MUCH easier to use than regular.  Just add it to flour and there is no guessing at water temps, etc.
2.) 2 C Water with 2 T. Sugar & 2t. Salt disolved. 

Add water mixture to flower, nead into good semi stiff dough.

Roll out, smear with butter, add cinnamon sugar, roll up, slice 1.5", place in pan with Sticky pecan.

Sticky Pecan sauce - pancake syrup and brown sugar! More brown sugar than syrup, just need it running enough to pour out like a very stiff batter. Add pecans or whatever. 

Bake at 400 for 20 Min., flip over out of pan immediately to let the sticky run down over the buns.

If you can make bread, you can make cinnamon rolls - probably one of the easiest bakery items there is, and as you can see from above, there is no exact science to it.

Hope you enjoy my Sticky Buns... I know the neighbors will.
Thanks for checking out my post.

Tracey


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW! That looks great! Why are all these great posts coming in before the final bell before the New Year?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2009)

Some of these guys make such good lookin' stuff, they're startin' to tick me off !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Envious Bearcarver


----------



## bassman (Dec 24, 2009)

HEY NEIGHBOR!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks great, Tracey.


----------



## alx (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice looking buns........


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Walle,

Really nice.  I'd be really thankful to receive some home baked goodness like that...Love sticky buns.  I also know how much time went into those.


----------



## walle (Dec 25, 2009)

BBQ Engineer - thanks. Great admirer or your work, and your post a couple of days ago gave me the idea, so double thanks.







, Point taken! We gotta get together.

Trying to go out with a bang I guess!

Thanks for all of the comments and checking out my post.
Tracey


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 25, 2009)

WOWis all I can say to those sticky buns. Man they looks so good and I bet they smell heavenly too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure and thanks for the recipes too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

*WOW! Those looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

